# Reset Outlook 2003 to default settings?



## ACA529 (Dec 10, 2008)

How do you reset Outlook 2003 to default settings? Specifically font settings.

Thanks.


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

create a new profile and configure your email accounts.
How to create a new e-mail profile in Outlook 2007 and in Outlook 2003

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/829918

How to manage .pst files in outlook 2002 and in Outlook 2003

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=287070


----------



## ACA529 (Dec 10, 2008)

Okay I did what you suggested and created a new profile but the font settings remain the same. 

How do I reset the font settings?


----------



## azmak (Jun 19, 2008)

click on tools => options => mail format => fonts => choose the fonts you require.
default will be arial 11pt.


----------

